# Need advice



## Rawdogsena05 (Apr 22, 2021)

So I have a 13 maxima sv and my turn signal/blinker cuts off early when turning.....what do I need to do do fix this problem....do I replace the canceling cam? I was told it was the clock spring but my buddy told me it was electrical and codes stored in fault memory? Help TYA🤙


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The canceling cam lever is built into the combination switch assembly and it's possible that it could be your problem. However, Nissan has had some issues with clock springs (or, as Nissan calls them, "spiral cables"). You mention fault codes, but what codes were stored? That might shed some light on your problem, which is difficult to pinpoint the cause with just the information provided.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep, codes would help since you have some. The combination switch wiring doesn't run through the clockspring but I believe the mechanical trip mechanism for the turn cancel lever is part of it. Both pieces are plastic, so it's likely one or the other is simply broken or worn out. The combination switch is a "saddle" type that I recall can be removed without disturbing the steering wheel, so you should probably just pop it loose and inspect the mechanism.


----------

